# Why is the Marklin My World 29270 getting bad reviews?



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone have any knowledge on this? The Marklin My World 29270 looks kind of cool, but it's getting very bad reviews on Amazon. Most of them say it can't go back and it slows down a lot, so does anyone know what makes the "Freight Train Kit" Starter Set so unreliable?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Be nice if you could post a link so everyone knows what you are talking about.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

400E Blue Comet said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge on this? The Marklin My World 29270 looks kind of cool, but it's getting very bad reviews on Amazon. Most of them say it can't go back and it slows down a lot, so does anyone know what makes the "Freight Train Kit" Starter Set so unreliable?


I have no idea but since it appears to be a "toy" aimed at kids I would not expect much from the set.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's the Amazon link: http://www.amazon.de/M%C3%A4rklin-M29270-29270-Startpackung-G%C3%BCterzug-Bausatz/dp/B00BFBZXD2
It's obviously not one of the full blown professional electric sets but it still is remote control and it has sounds. I'd be surprised if Marklin made something of low quality.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

It is a battery operated train for young children.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

PhillipL said:


> It is a battery operated train for young children.


Eh, it looks somewhat interesting... Though an electric RC Marklin would probably be much better.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

For €40 you really can't expect much!


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> For €40 you really can't expect much!


True. Although I'm surprised Marklin would make an unreliable train. I mean that's not much for an electric train, but this is a battery operated train. So other than the remote and sounds, I don't know why it would cost more than a regular battery operated train.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

400E Blue Comet said:


> So other than the remote and sounds, I don't know why it would cost more than a regular battery operated train.


You answered your own question.....the remote and sounds is what makes it more expensive.....not that hard to understand.....


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> You answered your own question.....the remote and sounds is what makes it more expensive.....not that hard to understand.....


This may be, but any cheap battery operated train has sounds. As for the remote, I'm not sure why that would increase the price much. They have the same thing in RC cars, and those generally aren't expensive. I'm a bit concerned about the bad reviews on this train though. Does anyone have any experience with this train?


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

By the power of the Google chrome translation feature, which isn't bullet proof, top complaints are

Details alot due to bad design
Drive wheels locking up
Horrible traction issues
Noisey motor, so loud you can't hear the sounds well
Shell pops off too easy allowing a child access to the batteries

It is noted apparently the train set with the diesel locomotive is of good quality. All in all its mostly a bunch of po'd parents complaining about how their childrens Christmases were ruined by the overall p#$$ poor quality of the set.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like an over-complex toy. Usually I ignore the "comments" section as unreliable, but they seem to be pretty consistent on this one. Avoid the freight unit and go with the diesel if you are set on getting it. 
I'd say the name 'Marklin' also adds a substantial cost as well.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

400E Blue Comet said:


> I'm a bit concerned about the bad reviews on this train though. Does anyone have any experience with this train?


Why, are you thinking of buying one????

If not, then WHO CARES?


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

There is only one word that describes the set---- JUNK


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

400E Blue Comet said:


> True. Although I'm surprised Marklin would make an unreliable train. I mean that's not much for an electric train, but this is a battery operated train. So other than the remote and sounds, I don't know why it would cost more than a regular battery operated train.


Come on let's get real. Marklin don't make it. It's a cheap battery operated set made in China with the Marklin name on it. It is what it is.


----------

